
India Develops the World's First Iron-Ion Battery - redpillor
https://www.energytrend.com/news/20190826-15033.html
======
explorigin
tl,dr:

\- safer than lithium-ion

\- "220 Wh/kilo, which is only around 55-60% of the 350 Wh/kilo of energy
density for lithium-ion battery."

\- "only capable of 150 cycles of charging and discharging"

Interesting but not there yet.

